
Ask HN: Any decent laptop in 12 inch or less class this days? - baybal2
Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a second laptop that I can carry around everyday. Previously I used Sony 8 incher, but its battery is about to kick the bucket.<p>Any suggestion on a machine with bearable screen and real battery life in 6+ hours?<p>The few non-atom based machines were either ultrathin class laptops with microscopic batteries, or chromebooks without expandable storage.
======
dsptri
Surface Pro 4 - You'll get 6-8 hours of battery if you optimize some settings,
and it's 12". I have no issues being productive on the type cover (I'm sure it
can't be worse than a keyboard on an 8" laptop).

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/surface/devices/surface-
pro-...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/surface/devices/surface-
pro-4/overview)

